
Does your Call Center experience Suck? How would you solve? - 2vj
Not always but definitely yes. I have had my share of long call wait &amp; boring IVR to just get a small piece of info or complete a transaction or even register a complaint.<p>Imagine having a whatsapp or a slack like app to message any big business like Apple or American Airlines whose customer you are.<p>Now that you have a Problem at hand how would you go and try to solve it?
======
Nextgrid
A web interface allowing me to do everything and gives me all the info.

If someone has to call CS I consider that a failure and lessons need to be
learned from here.

Assuming the web UI is good, CS should be a paid call as to discourage idiot
users who can’t be bothered to read (of course the price is refunded if the
query was legitimate and can’t be done over the web which is a problem that
needs to be fixed so it doesn’t happen again).

